# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الازياء والموضة >  فساتين للمصمم زهير مراد

## الوسادة



----------


## The Gentle Man

وااااااااااااااااااااااو
روعه بجننو 
يسلموا يا وساده
بس هاي فساتين افراح 

بدي ملابس سبور احلى

----------


## الوسادة

*هههههههههههههههههه من عنوني يا عنوني* 

[COLOR="rgb(221, 160, 221)"]شكلك بتحب الرياضة شكلو رح تجيب ولاد بالمستئبل يللي مبين انو ئريب ما شالله هههههه رح ييجو و همي واحد بصفر عأساس انو حكم و واحد بنطنط بالكرة متل تامر حسني خخخخخخخ بايخا صح ما علينا المهم رح اشوفلك لبس سبوووووووور [/COLOR]

----------


## The Gentle Man

انا بموت بالرياضه
وكل شي بتعلق بالرياضه كمان

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلموا إليك الفساتين حلوات كتير بس لو في فساتين للشرعي

----------


## الوسادة

*هههههههههههههههه امممممم خلص رح ادور يا تحية و شكرا عمرورك الرووووعة
و بالنسبة لجنتولة و اله عرفت بدونما تحكي انك بتحب الرياضة الله يخليكم لبعض هههههه نورت يا ئمر*

----------


## العالي عالي

روعه بجننو 
يسلموا يا وساده

----------


## الوسادة

*ايديك يا عالي انت الروعة منور و الله*

----------


## شمعة امل

يسلمووووووووو

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كلهم حلوين يسلمو حبيبتي 
بس انا بدي هاد ما دخلني محجوز 



 :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## The Gentle Man

> *هههههههههههههههه امممممم خلص رح ادور يا تحية و شكرا عمرورك الرووووعة*
> *و بالنسبة لجنتولة و اله عرفت بدونما تحكي انك بتحب الرياضة الله يخليكم لبعض هههههه نورت يا ئمر*


 
 :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):

----------


## الوسادة

*ههههههههه شكرا يا شمعة امل ايديك ياااااااااااا رب 
و بالنسبة لبنت الشديفات خلص محجوز هاد الك و ان شالله بشوفك عروس يااااااااااااا رب
و انت يا جنتولة تعال لهون شو مالك نازل احرتيني احرتيني ههههههههه لا بمزح حلو الخجل بهالأيام  و نادرا ما تشوف حد بيستحي اهنيييييييييين و سهنيييييييييييييين يااااااااااا رب*

----------

